# Foothill Flyers Night Ride 5:00 Aug 18th



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2018)

Fix that leak & dust off that rusty relic for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride evening ride, Aug 18th. The weather is heating up, so we're switching to evening rides for the summer. Meet up @~5:00pm at Library Park Old Town 321 South Myrtle. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue just down the street. Be ready to head out ~6:00pm for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat & cocktails. Hope to see you there! Don't forget your lights and locks!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 9, 2018)

Maybe.................


----------



## Eric (Aug 13, 2018)

This sounds awesome.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 15, 2018)

Eric said:


> This sounds awesome.



You coming out Eric?!?!?!? It's a miracle!!! First beer is on me


Who else is rolling with us?? I'm off this weekend, so I shouldn't be late.... Thinking we might head East for a couple miles, the loop around back West and hit up Mt Lowe Brewery. They usually have a tasty food truck posted up there. Otherwise, there's an In & Out just a couple blocks away. You coming out @Vintage Paintworx ?? I know you've been waiting for the Mt Lowe ride for a while.


----------



## Bajaway (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m in


----------



## the2finger (Aug 16, 2018)

Grandkids


----------



## mrg (Aug 17, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Grandkids



Oh, you bringing the grandkids!


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 18, 2018)

I think you had @Bajaway with in n out. im coming out. Just hope we aint cruzing that insane mall parking lot this time!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> I think you had @Bajaway with in n out. im coming out. Just hope we aint cruzing that insane mall parking lot this time!



Not this time! We can either make the brewery/In&Out a destination or just a stop before dinner. Up to you guys! See you tonight. Don't forget your lights and locks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2018)

Marty and John are gonna be rolling in a wee bit late, so we'll take off closer to 6:30. See you soon....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2018)

On our way...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 18, 2018)

all the cool stuff happens in SoCal.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 19, 2018)

Good times!


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 19, 2018)

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 854826
> Good times!




You guys know that guy?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> You guys know that guy?



Nah...just checking him out


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2018)

Another great ride in lovely Monrovia! We got a late start, but that just made for a cooler ride. It's always lots of fun hanging with friends, riding and talking bikes. That is until the gf gives you the "look" that it's late and she wants to go home...over and over again until you get the evil eye. Then it's time to bolt. See you next month!


----------

